# "Meduson" Exclusive Anthology.



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

"_Meduson focuses on the "Shattered Legions" of the Iron Hands, Salamanders and Raven Guard in the aftermath of the Isstvan atrocity._"

So Black Library announced this and I could only imagine how frustrated some of you might be with another Shatter Legions-story.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

This appears to be the long awaited shattered legions anthology fist mentioned at least a couple of years ago. I don't mind the stories being about the Iron Hands, Raven Guard and Salamaderers. As long as Nick Kyme is not writing any of the stories I'm fine. Dan Abnett is writing one so will be interesting to read his take on one of the aforementioned legions. 

I hope it's not a novella sized book as well.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

More about the shattered legions!!!! I so fucking excited!

:suicide::suicide::suicide::suicide::suicide:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

MOTHER FUCKER! 

From the other fucking thread.



Angel of Blood said:


> Yeah I'm getting really tired of all the Shattered Legion novels. To date the three decimated Legions seem to have contributed more to the fight against the traitors than anyone else.
> 
> Blood Angels - Ambushed at Signus, jumped to Ultramar. Fuck all since.
> Space Wolves - Burning of Prospero, not actually part of the Heresy at that point technically. Ambushed by the Alpha Legion, escaped to Terra. Fuck all since.
> ...


FUCK OFF SHATTERED LEGIONS!!!!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Considering what happens in the Seventh Serpent, I think theres dire shennanigans afoot involving Shadrack Meduson.



Namely that Alpharius is impersonating Meduson and puppeteering the shattered legions fragments he gets in touch with. Desperate for leadership that they are.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> More about the shattered legions!!!! I so fucking excited!
> 
> :suicide::suicide::suicide::suicide::suicide:


More or less my thought as well!:so_happy:



Angel of Blood said:


> MOTHER FUCKER!
> 
> From the other fucking thread.
> 
> ...


I knew you would react like this at it, and I agree with you! We need a proper Blood Angels and Space Wolves-story. I'm only slightly into _Scars_ and I like their involvement so far.



Brother Lucian said:


> Considering what happens in the Seventh Serpent, I think theres dire shennanigans afoot involving Shadrack Meduson.
> 
> 
> 
> Namely that Alpharius is impersonating Meduson and puppeteering the shattered legions fragments he gets in touch with. Desperate for leadership that they are.


I've yet to read that story because fricking LE, but Meduson has appeared in other stories right?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> More or less my thought as well!:so_happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meduson was implied to be the leader of the strikeforce assaulting Horus early in Vengeful Spirit. Even if he never appeared.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> So Black Library announced this and I could only imagine how frustrated some of you might be with another Shatter Legions-story.


More frustrated about not being able to buy it...


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

No wonder Horus used seven legions to tackle the Salamanders, Iron Hands and Raven Guard. If he hadn't they would have very quickly put down the rebellion, being (as we now know) the three most powerful legions. Who'd have thought that?

Yea... sick of hearing about them. It's not that I don't enjoy their stories but the fact those stories could be about other legions. I'm dying to read The Crimson King, Master of Mankind and a full length follow up to Legion if it ever happens. I could understand the Ultramarines getting all this attention because they are the poster boys of 40k, but it just seems odd focusing on the shattered legions... the _shattered legions!_


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Meduson was implied to be the leader of the strikeforce assaulting Horus early in Vengeful Spirit. Even if he never appeared.


I found out he is one of the main-characters from _Feat of Iron_ (which is a dreadful read and perhaps one of the reasons I didn't put him on my memory). He has a small cameo in _Little Horus_, I believe he appeared in 7th Serpent as well.



Doelago said:


> More frustrated about not being able to buy it...


Black Library fucking with it's customers once again. They are turning out to be a bigger troll than GW.

On another note, the front cover is a real killer. I really like it.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Doelago said:


> More frustrated about not being able to buy it...


Sorry to here that,but I'll be there on Sunday to get my copy :taunt:


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Medusan has been confirmed as a full length anthology so it seems it is indeed the long awaited "shattered legions" anthology first mentioned years ago!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, makes me wonder. Will it be brand new stories, or reprints of older stories from digital mondays? Several of the recent antologies have had recycled content.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

mal310 said:


> Medusan has been confirmed as a full length anthology so it seems it is indeed the long awaited "shattered legions" anthology first mentioned years ago!


Who's confirmed that it's a full length anthology?


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

March of Time said:


> Who's confirmed that it's a full length anthology?


Laurie Goulding, Black Library editor. 

http://z13.invisionfree.com/The_First_Expedition/index.php?showtopic=1707


----------



## csw (Apr 22, 2011)

Given what BL seems to consider "full-length" these days, that really doesn't mean much.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

csw said:


> Given what BL seems to consider "full-length" these days, that really doesn't mean much.


Exactly. I imagine it will be 175 pages long.


----------



## Kalamoj (Nov 8, 2013)

mal310 said:


> Laurie Goulding, Black Library editor.
> 
> http://z13.invisionfree.com/The_First_Expedition/index.php?showtopic=1707



From the same thread:

'... it's a full-length anthology, the same size as 'Tallarn: Ironclad'.'

Looks like the ripoff mode is still switched on.
I'm really interested in the stories, but I won't buy any non-numbered HH book after the LoB anthology.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So can anybody tells us more information regarding the content of the novel? I've been told John French wrote a short called _Keys of Hel_.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> So can anybody tells us more information regarding the content of the novel? I've been told John French wrote a short called _Keys of Hel_.



John French wrote a HH short story some years ago, called Riven. Which involves the Keys of Hel. Might be a continuation?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> John French wrote a HH short story some years ago, called Riven. Which involves the Keys of Hel. Might be a continuation?


I have only read the first couple of pages of the short, but I know which one you refer to. And the same guy who mentioned this also said it's a continuation. So he wrote about Iron Hands then?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> I have only read the first couple of pages of the short, but I know which one you refer to. And the same guy who mentioned this also said it's a continuation. So he wrote about Iron Hands then?


Riven is about the Iron Hands and their dealing with a terrible technology named the Keys of Hel, which Ferrus manus had forbidden.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> So can anybody tells us more information regarding the content of the novel? I've been told John French wrote a short called _Keys of Hel_.


http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?409168-Meduson

Above link has a brief review of all but the last three stories. No big spoilers that I could see but tread with caution.


----------

